

NSA fallout hits U.S. business to the tune of $4 billion: Brazil ditches Boeing - tjaerv
http://falkvinge.net/2013/12/18/nsa-fallout-hits-american-business-to-the-tune-of-four-billion-dollars-brazil-ditches-boeing-buys-gripen/

======
ffrryuu
No US tech company can be trusted anymore. I expect Cisco to be banned
worldwide in particular.

